# Just a little training class rant...



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I have Baloo enrolled in a basic training class and he's doing really well. He is very eager to learn new things and get more yummy treats lol. And I like the trainer, she is very straight forward, all rewards based, and I really like all the instructions and advice she has given so far. However, there are a couple of big and very wild dogs there, a Weimeraner and dobe. They are constantly trying to play with the other dogs and spend most of the class bouncing around acting stupid. Their handlers have little to no control over them....the dobe is owned by an elderly couple (what kind of breeder sells a dobe pup to an elderly couple?!) and the weim is owned by a rather soft spoken lady who just doesn't seem to know what she is doing. They are pretty disruptive, not to mention the fact that I am working with Baloo on being ok with large dogs and having them pounce at/on him isn't helpful! He is so much better then he used to be, but he's not ready for that and may never be, he's small and they are big! As long as they aren't on top of him, he is fine...doesn't pay them any mind. But when they rough him up, it scares him and understandably so. I'm seriously considering speaking with the trainer about it, I don't want my dog to be afraid of big dogs all his life. Plus his training class is fun for him and I want it to stay that way. We walk in the door and he immediately starts looking for ways to get treats, moreso than he does at home if that is possible! He knows exactly why we are there and what he's going to be doing.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I left one class because of a similar problem - a daft owner who had no control over her enthusiastic labx pup. No matter where we were in the huge room, sooner or later he would come flying over to bounce Poppy, wih his owner in pursuit giggling because she had yet again let go of the leash. It was either her or me - and I knew I would find another class, while she would not, and that if the excellent instructors did not get the opportunity to drum some dog sense into her soon the poor pup would probably end up in rescue.

But it may be worth talking to the trainers - perhaps there is the possibility of joining a less stressful class.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, I would see if you can find a less stressful class. Perhaps they can switch you? Dobe's actually tend to mellow out over time, and make good 'lazy' couch dogs. Not all of them, of course, but they tend to.


----------

